# Post -Apocalyptic landscape



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/detroit-bankruptcy-abandoned-buildings-182111894.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd like to make a trip to Detroit to see for myself... I hear a LOT of stories!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

That yahoo articles said 78,000 abandoned buildings in Detroit.

78,000!!!!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Post apocalyptic landscape. I was expecting to see people planting trees and vegetation.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Perfect place for this: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hit-flesh-brain-eating-zombie-apocalypse.html


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If you have ever spent any time in Detroit in the last fifty years you understand why it is such a pit. The inner city like so many metropolitan nightmares started to crumble decades ago. Detroit is one of those places like Gary, Indiana that have fallen so far into decay that there is no turning back. 

Consider the movie THE ROAD was shot entirely on location in the city of Pittsburgh, PA. Urban decay is not just in Detroit. All our major metro areas are starting to suffer with a failing infrastructure. Inner city violence drives anyone who is remotely middle class to abandon the place. Roads falling apart, sewer,water, electric and gas systems all in need of major overhaul. It is kind of like watching a classic hotel fall from elite status to become a Rodeway Inn and then a stay by the week dive. 

When the population of a city becomes all or mostly welfare cases all the politicians they elect are Democrat hacks who promise the welfare baby momma more free stuff. Look for the inner cities of this country to burn in the near future. Ask your LEOs on line. The welfare junkies will burn it down figuring the rest of us will have to build them some new crap. Or better yet they will just have the Feds move them into your neighborhood.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

An amazingly long history of mismanagement and debt that came home to roost. Reminded me of Chernobyl...one of the tags should be "Warning, this could happen to you".


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

When I read the title I was also expecting photos of and around Chernobyl. Detroit is starting to look that way without the fallout.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Detroit has been failing for years. I can remember learning to drive in Detroit 16 years ago and being worried about all the homeless I saw, wondering what would happen to all the historic homes that were in such bad shape. I haven't been in 10 years and dread having to go back. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I was just talking to my wife about downtown Dallas. For years I worked both above ground and below in Downtown. When you go below the streets you find there are tunnels crossing the city. You can go from Fountain Place on the West End side across town underground over to the areas on the East side where many of the tunnels are closed down under abandoned buildings. Some of them have flooded over the years. Some of them house underground dwellers of various sorts. What I am talking about are pedestrian tunnels and any one can use them. In some areas food courts are present. 

If you have never worked in a downtown area before it is hard to understand the way it works. As a kid I cleaned buildings at night from 5 PM to the early morning hours to make money to eat on. I had to clean strip joints, gay bars, Adult theaters, as well as office buildings and the tunnels. You talk about lessons in survival! Spend your youth surrounded by that stuff. When people talk about going to a bar it brings back nothing but strange memories for me. 

After dark all major cities take on a totally different look. A lot of my friends for many years have been deep night police officers. We ate together at the all night diners. I remember at sixteen years old I found my first murder victim under my work truck in downtown Dallas. It was bad back 50 years ago and now it is declining even faster. 

Take a look at the Dallas City Council. At one point not a single member would qualify to be hired on the Dallas Police Department due to past records. One councilman was a three times convicted drug dealer. If you are a GOOD police officer you will get fired. The current chief of police impregnated a female Senior Corporal who served under him (no pun intended). The previous chief violated the law if he did not like the law. (that statement comes from his own testimony) He also provided information all of which was a lie to the newspaper when he did not like an officer. 

Fort Worth is following suit closely behind Dallas. Houston has moved ahead of them in its path to decay. What can i say about New Orleans? LOL. What I want to point out is urban decay is not confined to the North. It is a disease that is killing our country. GB


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> ...The welfare junkies will burn it down figuring the rest of us will have to build them some new crap. Or better yet they will just have *the Feds move them into your neighborhood*...


One of my intellectual exercises (to which all of you hated) was what to do with a devastated city such as Camden, N.J.

1: Buy up all of the blocks and the streets within the city limits as a private corporate property.
2: Viable barricades on the city limits.
3: Establish a small Private police force Federally certified as police.
4: Re-evaluate the lots and streets layout.
5: Demolish and establish newer construction with Roman model *city planning*.
6: Sell "shares" to qualified investors.

A share is a single lot. Originally a residential and retail lot was 20' x 100' but the new lots would be 40' x 100' and all blocks being 521' in length and 210' width. All non-dimensional blocks would become parks, green space or automobile parking.

No more street parking, eliminate the "crown" on streets and install covered mesh grate drains and elevated sidewalks. This eliminates the upheaval of sidewalks from mature deciduous trees when the roots surface to breathe.

All homes will have a cellar and two car garage and house dimensions would leave safety and rescue space between houses.

City Council and Mayor would be elected by stockholders, one block equals one vote. All voters would be people and not persons (corporations). 
An office building would be the ground floor only for voting blocks and condominiums would be one vote per unit.

Renters would have no vote, as they are not stockholders. This eliminates "entitlement" and public burden political coercion and unfair leverage. 
Maybe this will be the cities of the future.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

VoorTrekker said:


> Maybe this will be the cities of the future.


I see some conflicts between civil and corporate policies that would need to be overcome. I think someone with a law degree could help you finish the idea.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I see some conflicts between civil and corporate policies that would need to be overcome. I think someone with a law degree could help you finish the idea.


Oh yeah, once the lawyers get involved...

There may very well be "gated municipalities" of the future, similar to those in "Soylent Green." That's why as a limited or C corporate entity with privately owned there are fewer restrictions and liabilities.

It's all about protection: physical security and financial/liability insurances.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

The Road was hot all over Western PA, not just in the city of Pittsburgh. I haven't seen he movie but I've read the book and read articles about the movie, so I can't say this was here and that's there. There's supposed to be a scene where the kid and his dad are walking on a highway and come across a wrecked tractor/trailer. That was on Rte 43, which was under construction at the time. A lot of the scenes were filmed at Conneaut Lake park, which had been damaged not long before that. 

We have our share of urban decay but it's not a wasteland here by a long shot.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conneaut_Lake_Park Here's a link about Conneaut.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> One of my intellectual exercises (to which all of you hated) was what to do with a devastated city such as Camden, N.J.


Sell off every brick, piece of steel, concrete, and pavement as scrap. Return the landscape to something useful like farmland or forest.

Like keeping a kidde-pool re-filled with water does nothing but breed mosquito, rebulding a city just seems to recreate a breeding ground for liberals.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

VoorTrekker said:


> One of my intellectual exercises (to which all of you hated) was what to do with a devastated city such as Camden, N.J.
> 
> 1: Buy up all of the blocks and the streets within the city limits as a private corporate property.
> 2: Viable barricades on the city limits.
> ...


Neil Boortz (radio talk show host) had this same idea 10 years ago and said that this was the only way to save the republic. I agreed with him then and I agree with you now!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Outpost said:


> Sell off every brick, piece of steel, concrete, and pavement as scrap. Return the landscape to something useful like farmland or forest.
> 
> Like keeping a kidde-pool re-filled with water does nothing but breed mosquito, rebulding a city just seems to recreate a breeding ground for liberals.


The strategic value of Camden is that it is a maritime hub as well as railhead.
Camden was, during the boom years (1920's and 1950's) a centre for industry headquarters, banking and finance centers and corporate headquarters.

You did not read, or else not comprehend, my post. It stated gated privately shares owned under charter municipality. Not possible for a liberal breeding ground when the only qualified voters for municipal posts are the shareholders.

A shareholder is someone whom owns at least one lot, not a mortgaged, nor under finance. Renters and leasees would have no voice in the municipal administration just as customers and consumers have no say in the S Corps. (Except for their $).


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I would not attempt such a project in NJ. The state is too screwed up for it to succeed.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

It was just an intellectual exercise, but I guess you are right. Skip Noo Joysee and try it in any conservative state...oh, wait, they're not self destructing!


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> The strategic value of Camden is that it is a maritime hub as well as railhead.
> Camden was, during the boom years (1920's and 1950's) a centre for industry headquarters, banking and finance centers and corporate headquarters.
> 
> You did not read, or else not comprehend, my post. It stated gated privately shares owned under charter municipality. Not possible for a liberal breeding ground when the only qualified voters for municipal posts are the shareholders.
> ...


Perhaps you're right. I didn't comprehend it. Perhaps, it's because it raised memories of the many privately owned, gated communities, consisting only of owners, that dot my own state of New Hampshire..... They seem to be occupied by former residents of the Greater Boston area..... (wealthy enough to pay cash, or be otherwise self-funded). They, however, seem to have built their little cordoned-off sanctuaries, and are anything BUT conservative....

The farmers, hunters, trappers, and others who work the land around here, on the other hand, seem a bit more reasonable.

Being a simple New Hampshire hillbilly with only such life experience, my comprehension would, of course, be limited.

My apologies.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Outpost, New Hampshire is not a heavily populated area and Taxachusetts transplants do not make a municipal restoration. Okay, you were overrun by liberals who hate you. Same thing happened in California and Colorado. 

There is a difference between a cordoned outpost of liberals in a rural setting and an established city in decay being renovated.

I don't see your point, unless you are one of those people who just has to stir the pot on every issue.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> Outpost, New Hampshire is not a heavily populated area and Taxachusetts transplants do not make a municipal restoration. Okay, you were overrun by liberals who hate you. Same thing happened in California and Colorado.
> 
> There is a difference between a cordoned outpost of liberals in a rural setting and an established city in decay being renovated.
> 
> I don't see your point, unless you are one of those people who just has to stir the pot on every issue.


No, I promise I'm not trying to "stir the pot". (and please accept the following in <FLAME *OFF*> mode!)

It just seems that we all, too often, try to delineate people along the simpler lines of wealth, skin-tone, profession, etc... In the hopes that things go a certain way.

While my first reply was indeed intended to be hyperbole with a bit of sarcasm mixed in (feeble attempt at light humor), I don't believe *any* society, development, rebuilding of any kind can produce the kinds of people we're talking about without some kind of well-established moral underpinning.

The very principles of our own Declaration of Independence have never been truly realized, yet, have served as a guide as something to which we should aspire, regardless of social strata or economic condition.

Regardless of who gets to vote or who doesn't; regardless of financial risk or the lack thereof; for that matter, regardless of ability, without that foundation of genuine moral underpinning, beit a Communist Utopia, or a "Galtian" Community, it will always degrade into something vile, some just quicker than others.

Under current social, legal, and political conditions, I'm not entirely sure there can be a true recovery. Under the conditions of a world WROL, I believe that a "Constitution", if you will, based upon and plainly stating the principles, is far more significant and effective than any financial or economic structure.

Even under the present convolution of government, I would work first on such a statement of principles, guidelines of law and conduct, and then work backwards as to how to build it. Unfortunately, one would (currently) never be allowed to do it.

-All the best.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

What you're talking about is called an "intentional community" and the screaming flaming liberals have been doing it for years ....


----------

